# Biomass 60 -- install pics



## mikefrommaine (Dec 2, 2011)

Just about ready for the first fire! Took longer and spent more than I expected...

Figured I would share some pics.

The first boiler arrived damage so I refused delivery.
The second one took 7 weeks to come in and Fed Ex managed to scratch that one up too. But it was only sheet metal damage. They delivered it to my garage with the use of lift gate which the boiler barely fit on.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 2, 2011)

I bolted on 4x4 'skids' and was able to drag/push it into my daylight basement with a small 22hp tractor (4wd)

Left a few torn up spots in the lawn.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 2, 2011)

The first slight 'problem' -- I had emailed new horizons asking about clearances to combustibles. And thought that 36" above the boiler was _recommended_ for cleaning purposes. But when I got the boiler UL tag calls for 36" behind, in front and *above*.

So I moved some plumbing to get the required clearance.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 2, 2011)

Pretty basic install of a new class A chimney.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 2, 2011)

Waiting on a few parts to arrive this afternoon. Should be burning by Sunday


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 2, 2011)

looks good but i think you want to flip that pump over.

Rob

http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/100-2.0.pdf


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 3, 2011)

mikefrommaine said:
			
		

> Just about ready for the first fire! Took longer and spent more than I expected...
> 
> Figured I would share some pics.
> 
> ...


 Fed Ex could tear up an anvil. Looks like a nice neat install, Randy


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 3, 2011)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> looks good but i think you want to flip that pump over.
> 
> Rob
> 
> http://www.taco-hvac.com/uploads/FileLibrary/100-2.0.pdf



Thanks. A new variable speed pump is one of the parts that just arrived so I'll be sure to flip it around.


----------



## 711mhw (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that we are all prolly in the took longer and spent more club Mike! Looks real nice, I bet you're running around with a pack of matches in your pocket, ready for that first fire. Dang! of all the places to have a pipe (x3) in the way, couldn't just be where a single pipe of maybe a vent was. Are you doing your own work?


----------



## henfruit (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup that sounds like zennon.7 weeks from Va to maine ?you mean 7 weeks from europe to maine. Good luck on the unit.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 4, 2011)

711mhw said:
			
		

> I think that we are all prolly in the took longer and spent more club Mike! Looks real nice, I bet you're running around with a pack of matches in your pocket, ready for that first fire. Dang! of all the places to have a pipe (x3) in the way, couldn't just be where a single pipe of maybe a vent was. Are you doing your own work?



Moving the plumbing waste pipes was a bit of a pain, two bathrooms and a laundry room all drain to that area.
I am doing all the work myself so the cost to move the pipes was only for a few fittings.


----------



## Tennman (Dec 5, 2011)

You're gonna like it. That little window in the bottom will become your best friend. Very pleased with my unit now starting the 3rd season. I've finally got to the place where I have really dry wood and all the other kinks out. Now that I don't see it working hard continuously and seeing a lot of idling.... NOW storage is looking attractive to me. Finally in my third year I'm seeing the boiler actually has excess energy!! If you get questions PM me and I'll try to help on Biomass specific issues. But frankly, the EKO guys have a sister boiler and are as helpful or more than me. Most of my first year help came from the EKO users. Hope you put in lots of unions and isolation valves. They've been life savers already for me to do component maintenance/replacement. Work looks good! Keep us informed. Hopefully I can learn some tips from you.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 5, 2011)

Tennman said:
			
		

> You're gonna like it. That little window in the bottom will become your best friend. Very pleased with my unit now starting the 3rd season. I've finally got to the place where I have really dry wood and all the other kinks out. Now that I don't see it working hard continuously and seeing a lot of idling.... NOW storage is looking attractive to me. Finally in my third year I'm seeing the boiler actually has excess energy!! If you get questions PM me and I'll try to help on Biomass specific issues. But frankly, the EKO guys have a sister boiler and are as helpful or more than me. Most of my first year help came from the EKO users. Hope you put in lots of unions and isolation valves. They've been life savers already for me to do component maintenance/replacement. Work looks good! Keep us informed. Hopefully I can learn some tips from you.




Larry, Glad all is going well for you.

Rob


----------



## Tennman (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Rob!! Yep. Been seeing you posting about vents and other topics you started YEARS ago. That time of the year to hang out here (and my deer hunting related sites). Deer hunting and wood boilers..... somehow just go together.

Mike, Taxi's one of the many classy EKO guys that bailed me out 3 years ago! I really hope you don't need as much help as I did!! Just read the underground sticky Rob posted for me.

FINALLY burning real seasoned wood and what an amazing difference. Last year was good, but this year even better. So now I have a good, new problem.... lots of idling resulting in creosote. But that beats everyone complaining about freezing in the house because of dad's supposed money saving toy!!  Looks like I need to be studying up on that storage stuff!! I'm always learning here.

Hope all is well with you and yours Rob. Merry Christmas.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah Larry deer hunting and wood boilers to go together..........My changes i made to mine this year shortened my deer season!LOL But we can hunt until Jan 1st so I have plenty of time to get the big one. I managed to fill the freezer now looking to fill the wall.


Rob


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 6, 2011)

Tennman said:
			
		

> You're gonna like it. That little window in the bottom will become your best friend. Very pleased with my unit now starting the 3rd season. I've finally got to the place where I have really dry wood and all the other kinks out. Now that I don't see it working hard continuously and seeing a lot of idling.... NOW storage is looking attractive to me. Finally in my third year I'm seeing the boiler actually has excess energy!! If you get questions PM me and I'll try to help on Biomass specific issues. But frankly, the EKO guys have a sister boiler and are as helpful or more than me. Most of my first year help came from the EKO users. Hope you put in lots of unions and isolation valves. They've been life savers already for me to do component maintenance/replacement. Work looks good! Keep us informed. Hopefully I can learn some tips from you.



It works

Had the first fire on Sunday. Brought up to temp and let it cool off. On Monday I let it heat the house, wife told me to stop when the house was up to 74.

Ive got the plumbing and pumps working like it should. Kind of a pain to bleed all the air each time I added the chemical treatments. But all is good.

Now I need to work on getting a better secondary burn. I've been burning mostly pine that is dry with some oak thrown in on the bottom for coals. The flame out of the nozzle is kind of lazy and there is smoke

If crack the top door open the fire in the upper chamber  gets going better and there is a strong flame in the lower chamber. Smoke from the chimney disappears. Does this mean I should adjust the primary open a bit more?


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 6, 2011)

Mike, Tell us what your fan opening is set at and also your primaries how far open are they?.....glad you got it up and running

Rob


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 6, 2011)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Mike, Tell us what your fan opening is set at and also your primaries how far open are they?.....glad you got it up and running
> 
> Rob



Fan shutter is fully opened.

Never even looked at primaries, so they are where they were set at the factory.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 6, 2011)

some ekos were sent closed so you will want to measure them. I dont think the bio has a chart but you can refer to the chart here on pg 18

http://www.newhorizoncorp.com/PDF/ekomanual.pdf

start with primaries at 9 to 10 mm

sec. 3 to 4 turns out from seated.

blower 100% open on full speed

Rob


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is some more info from Tennmann (larry) from when he was adjusting his.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/68142/

Rob


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks 

I'll check them tomorrow and adjust if needed.


----------



## Tennman (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy Cow Rob I actually said some really good things in that post!! I was just going to tell Mike to cut way back on his fan to avoid overpressurizing the upper chamber like I had been doing. 

Shoot I'm going to go back and re-read what I wrote last winter....  still true. I think all these details is what keeps me facinated. Kinda like continuous improvement process in distilling "shine", we just keep gettin' smarter.... course we never do that in Tennessee.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some more install pics. And of how it ties into the oil boiler.

Been running great since I opened up the air settings. Except one issue with the fan blades falling off.


----------



## Tennman (Dec 20, 2011)

Man that looks sweet Mike. Congrats! You do the install? If so you have skills. Do a search on a little post I did called "pretty pipes". I painted my black iron with a brush when the system was hot. Really easy and it looks like a submarine.


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tennman, you may have just provided me with something to waste my entire Christmas break on.  Painting my pipes.  What a huge waste of time but I love the idea.  My wife will not be pleased and I will blame you entirely.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 20, 2011)

Tennman said:
			
		

> Man that looks sweet Mike. Congrats! You do the install? If so you have skills. Do a search on a little post I did called "pretty pipes". I painted my black iron with a brush when the system was hot. Really easy and it looks like a submarine.




No pics   https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73149/



Rob


----------



## Tennman (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol! Mike, I'm not sure if this will make u happy or disappointed. I am a very lazy painter. I hate it. But with a throw away brush painting Rustoleum  on 190 F pipes it was just too easy and fast. I maybe spent 20-30 minutes and dropped the brush in the trash. Ash and soot brush off so much easier. I'll take some iPhone pics shortly. I think Rob reminded me I was going to post.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 21, 2011)

I sprayed all the pipes with a can of flat black rustoleum.  Did it as I went but still have a couple fittings where I tied into the oil boiler. I thought about red and blue but I like the look of the flat black.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 21, 2011)

Tennman said:
			
		

> Man that looks sweet Mike. Congrats! You do the install? If so you have skills. Do a search on a little post I did called "pretty pipes". I painted my black iron with a brush when the system was hot. Really easy and it looks like a submarine.




I did do all the work myself. I redid the oil boiler piping when I bought the house about five years ago. It had been done by a frustrated plumber who obviously was in a hurry.

Tennman, it's time we see some pics of your system!


----------



## Tennman (Dec 21, 2011)

Aaghhhh... Posting pics here is like asking me to paint something. I will try to commit to give up another hour of my life to try to do it. Maybe.... I tried before and geez it was so painful when time is so precious... sitting here with coffee trying to learn this iPad now. Might be fun to try again via iPad.... Maybe...


----------



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2012)

Real nice job there Rob!


----------

